# Spotting on norethisterone



## Hopeful_emma (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi,

I'm 13 days into 14 day cycle of norethisterone and have just started spotting. Does this mean that down regulation hasn't worked? I'm really panicking so if anyone can help I'd be grateful


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I need to know more about your protocol. What day of your cycle did you start norethisterone? What is the idea behind it - are you supposed to take it for 14 days and then stop and have a bleed to clear out the old lining and start fresh on stims?

If so it could just be that your lining is a bit unstable and the progesterone is not quite holding it now and once you stop it will all come away.

I have never come across a protocol that involves 14 days of norethisterone so I don't know at what point you are at and the purpose of it?

Are you also taking down regulation meds too like buserelin or such like? If so there might be very low oestrogen levels in your blood right now further leading to instability of the lining and making it ready to shed. It could be an indication that the down regulation IS working.


----------



## Hopeful_emma (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi,

I started on day 16 and the purpose was to take it for 14 days and then stop and have a bleed before starting on stims. I'm just on norethisterone, nothing else.

Thanks,

Emma


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Well then don't worry about it, once you stop you will have a full bleed.

I suspect the hormone levels are just dropping a little and the lining is unstable, ready to shed.


----------

